# Hunter/Jumper Show Question



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

My trainer has said that I should start showing Shamrock, so I've been looking into getting all of the required stuff for showing on a local hunter/jumper circuit. He is just starting jumping, so I would enter him in just flat, walk, trot, canter classes. 

It's been YEARS since I showed last, seeing as the barn where I ride isn't a big show barn, so I have grown out of all of my old stuff and have completely forgotten what kind of girth, etc. I need. 

I'm good with all of my attire, I know what I need. I also know that I need a white fleece saddle pad, but I completely forgot what kind of girth. Should I get leather or a fleece girth? It seems like when I used to show, my old trainer would have us use one type during one season and another during a different one. Maybe it was fleece in the summer, leather in the winter or vice versa? I don't know, can someone help?! Haha.


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

When I was showing H/J I used a leather girth! Good Luck with your show!  The pic is the girth I used


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

in the hunter ring i have seen both, i personnaly would go for leather because they are more conservative and might be cooler then fleece, but for a small class, i dont think you will get marked down on it.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

From the mouth of George Morris: Leather is less distracting than a fleece lined one. Only use a fleece-lined one if your horse absolutely cannot go in a leather one (gets bad rubs or whatever).

I agree, fleece ones are distracting and can take away from the overall picture. I prefer leather girths. Mine has stretchy on both sides which I really like.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

countercanter said:


> From the mouth of George Morris: Leather is less distracting than a fleece lined one. Only use a fleece-lined one if your horse absolutely cannot go in a leather one (gets bad rubs or whatever).
> 
> I agree, fleece ones are distracting and can take away from the overall picture. I prefer leather girths. Mine has stretchy on both sides which I really like.


I can see that, it certainly is less distracting. Thanks everyone!


----------

